# India to Kuala Lumpur



## amititbhu (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi Expats - I am planning to move to Kuala Lumpur somewhere next month. As of now I don't know my job location but I know city for sure. 
I have joined this forum today itself. I will be looking for fully furnished 1BHK or studio. Can you help what will be the

approx cost
areas with IT and Indian community
good rental sites/agents

I do understand it depends upon where I will be working but a rough estimate will be brilliant!

Thanks


----------



## jlceau (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm also an Indian who moved to malaysia almost 3 yrs ago, and now moved to Singapore.
1) Kuala Lumpur is quite a big sprawl. It pays to know which part of KL you are working, because public transport here is actually worse than back in Bangalore
2) Classified sites. You can use a site like Mudah.my or Propwall.my for long term stays, and iBilik.my for short term stay 
3) Areas with Indian community is Brickfields. IT community is Cyberjaya. 
4) If you stay in Brickfields, please don't take a loan from moneylenders no matter how good the deal sounds. Those guys are rough.
5) Stay safe by using Grab or Uber for transport to get around. Don't take the normal taxis. They will overcharge


----------

